# Forum Traffic



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Considering how many people are into golf this forum seems to be visited by few people. It's a very nicely laid out website and easy to navigate. IS this not one of the top forums? I am a subscriber to other forums(for other interests) that less people are surely interested in and they seem to get many hits but I guess there are other factors as well. Also, this is one of the first hits when googled which should make it even more frequented. Well god luck. i like the site even if I don't get much responses.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It is the question we ask too it's right up there on google and myself and others have tryed to promote the site but with not much improvement although we do get people like you signing on and hopefully you stay around and maybe tell a friend or two. Golf is one of the most played sports in the world. but maybe they are all to busy on the course to be on a forum?????


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope this doesn't go over the wrong way, but here's a theory:

The golf crowd is generally older than other groups, thus less computer savvy.


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

WindyDayz said:


> I hope this doesn't go over the wrong way, but here's a theory:
> 
> The golf crowd is generally older than other groups, thus less computer savvy.


Very true but I think it is a lot younger than many years ago and that trend will continue.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the age thing is part of it, as well as the fact that there are a lot of golf forums out there to choose from. I'm here everyday, but don't always contribute a lot lately since I'm not playing very much right now. I also don't comment on threads where I think the originator is trying to lure people away from our site to other sites. I consider that spam, whether there is money involved or it's a "free" site.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I one of those mature golfers that may not be computer savy, there are a lot of things I read here that I can't give a solid answer to or a weak back ground in a particuler area, and like Cajun the posts can appear to be spam.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I was/am a member of one of those high traffic sites that have some backing from a few golf equipment manufacturers. I was pretty much run off from there because some of my reviews, and opinions were not in agreement with the moderators/owners. I go back and visit that site, and find that they still have the same bunch of 15-20 posters who scratch each other's back, but still the regular input from registered forum members is only about 10% of those registered. For the most part, "post count" is important over there, with quite a few, if not most of those posts being one liners, or less. As for the actual information on golf it provided, it was no different than the information provided on other golf websites. 

This forum, "Golf Forum" is the site I frequent the most. The mods let me express my opinions with out chastising me unnecessarily. I don't mind if some one does not agree with my thoughts, but at least let me post them with out speaking poorly of me anonymously.

I am not posting much right now as I am without internet 5 days a week. Heck, out in the boonies where I am staying, even cell reception is spotty at best. But when I can post, on a topic I might know something about, I am not bashful.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> This forum, "Golf Forum" is the site I frequent the most. The mods let me express my opinions with out chastising me unnecessarily. I don't mind if some one does not agree with my thoughts, but at least let me post them with out speaking poorly of me anonymously.
> 
> Don't worry there Frogshair if you need a good chastising Sutees and I will help you feel at home here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I just recently found the forum, I am always looking for ways to expand my golf knowledge and it seems to be a really supportive and informative place - I will def reccommend to others, you might have a few more loud Scots on the forum soon!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

hope we do have some more loud Scots here. family in Haddington East Lothian


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't really feel the need to pull anyone up for a opinion we all have our own opinion we agree most of the time but lets face it life would be boring if we all always agreed. 

And Struart the more the merrier!


----------

